# 1970 Lemans Bucket Seats variations?



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a 1970 Lemans with a bench seat in it. I have set of 1971 Lemans Sport bucket seats (with headrests).
Is the 71 bucket seat core the same as a 70 bucket seat core? Can I buy 70 foam/covers and install it onto the 71 seat core?
Also I haven't seen any 1970 bucket seat covers that have holes for the headrests.
My interior looks different than all of the pictures I've seen. Is there something weird about my interior?
This is the only pic I have of my interior. The red seat is from a 71(?) Lemans Sport. The green seat is what I'd like to have in my car (3rd pic with buckets)

thanks


----------

